# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  quiz night 17th Feb

## golach

golach> WILL U PUT ON THE MESSAGE BOARD THAT IM DOING THE QUIZ AGAIN PLZ

this was the frantic plea from our young quizmaster

----------

